# Florida Haunters M&T Feb. 18th



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Hey all you Florida haunters!

I am hosting a Make & Take this Saturday (Feb. 18th 2012) at 10am here in Citrus County. 

We will be making Lightning lighting, trying a stalkaround build, and doing a show and tell. So you can bring something you want to demonstrate or just show if you like, too. And usually people bring old items they don't want anymore, have too many of, doesn't fit their theme anymore, or just don't have room for, so everyone gets stuff to take home.

Just drop me a PM if you are interested for location and details.
Val
"If you've got it, FLHaunt it!!!"


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Everyone is welcome to come! Please bring a lawn chair and your camera for the ghost hunt and Drink & Think for later in the afternoon.

Details for the build, etc., at http://www.floridahaunters.com/forum/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1327118162

Will be ON rain or come shine!


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Guess I returned to haunting two weeks too late. Is there another one planned?


----------

